# NYC Apartment



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Interesting space.

https://www.elledecor.com/design-decorate/house-interiors/a9215377/birkenstock-heir/


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Cool space...couldn't pay me to live in NYC though.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, I suppose if you have to live in NYC that would be a nice place. Just a touch out of my price range and I'm with Windows, been there a couple of times and never expect to go back. And that goes for a lot of big cities.

He sure knows how to spend money.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, thanks to our democratic Mayor NY is becoming a slum.
It’s criminal, and Cuomo does nothing to remove this Mayor
whose always stoned out...


Same thing in San Francisco, I always thought it was the prettiest city
in America, now it’s a pig sty.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

It is a beautiful piece of interior design. The woodwork and colors gives it a very warm inviting feeling.

My wife and I spent a week there during Christmas one year. While we did have a nice time, I agree with others here in that I could not live in NY.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd go one step further and say I don't think I could live in any city!
I've been to NYC once, back in the early 70s.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We live about 45 miles from NYC...We used to go frequently to plays and then head to Little Italy to eat great Italian food...Those were the days...
Now broadway is dead!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

mark sr said:


> I'd go one step further and say I don't think I could live in any city!
> I've been to NYC once, back in the early 70s.


Biggest place that I lived in for a month, was the Seattle Tacoma area. 

You can't pay me to go back though. 

No room to move and avoid stepping on the little people. :devil3:

Joanne: That's a nice place for a rich guy, but I prefer a different style. :vs_laugh:


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> Well, I suppose if you have to live in NYC that would be a nice place. Just a touch out of my price range and I'm with Windows, been there a couple of times and never expect to go back. And that goes for a lot of big cities.
> 
> He sure knows how to spend money.
> 
> Bud


Yes, it’s not too shabby...I mean, if I had to live In NYC...this would not be too
hard to take.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My daughter lives in NYC. It is not for me.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The brick and metal make it look cold. There's no warmth. The second photo looks like what I might leave after the movers came! Wouldn't you fall off those chairs and couch? Where do your put your feet?
Two Knots, your place is much more cozy.



I like the idea of collecting around the world. My dad did that to a much smaller extent but we actually have a Persian tiger hunt silk tapestry, picturing an ancient hunt. Stuff like that.


It would be great to collect doors, planters, odd works of art and the like.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Few are buying in NYC at this time. It looks like it is up far enough to avoid getting shot in a drive by shooting.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Old Thomas said:


> Few are buying in NYC at this time. It looks like it is up far enough to avoid getting shot in a drive by shooting.


But a crazy pilot could still crash into it.

or a sniper from across the way.


ED


----------

